# Another alternative to the Web or Craft Show



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I didn't notice until recently that both the doctor I go to and the optometrist have up-scale art and items in their waiting rooms on display. Doctors waiting room has 8 paintings, 3 lamps, several tables and a bookcase that all have a subtle business card near them. Optometrist has 2 clocks, 3 lamps and a coffee table with business cards near them. Receptionist at either of them had no idea of any business from the items except the people came in weekly to replace the business cards and sometimes replace them with others. Paintings had different cards from lamp/tables with another for the bookcase. Didn't pay attention at Optometrist.

Seems it is a no cost or share by the doctors, just nice stuff for waiting room. No prices on any of the items, you would have to take card and call.

Just a thought for people with the appropriate items.

Steve.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great idea Steve, good that you are that observant. By the way, I called Kelvin Saturday about that piece of walnut, no return message. I think he had a plan for that baby, think so? mike


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

That IS an interesting thought. I would think that plastic surgeon's offices would be especially good, as those surgeries are largely elective, and usually very ornate…hmmmmm…..


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Ther are actually interior designers who specialize in doing doc's offices and waiting rooms. Thie independant decorator/designer is a great outlet for custom/unique items


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Funny. I was out on a sales call for website (my main line) and "just happened" to have one of my clocks. She runs a very homey, classy coffee shop in a village. She had mentioned that she had local artist stuff in there, as a way to be part of the community.

"Oh REALLY?" I said….

Yes, she has the clock and my business cards on display, right by the front door! And, I got the website job!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

FWIW:

I've had good luck hosting interior decorators at private sales at my studio.
I sell through them to their clients with a discount of thirty percent.

Also, I place items in various service offices, such as beauty salons and coffee shops, by selling to them at fifty percent off if they agree to let me display business cards and brochures.


----------



## buddy4344 (Dec 3, 2009)

Woodworking is probably hobby number 2 for me. My first hobby is landscape photography. The largest, most most profitable print sales I have had are two doctors. Basically you have one or two shots to a waiting room - typically about 30 to 40" canvas prints, so about $1,000 each if he will buy them - discount if he puts my business cards next to them and then there are the patient rooms - typically 4 to 8 of there each needing two 11×14 or 8×10 matted images. (each print going retail for $75, but volume discounted to the doc for $50 and cut another $5 off each if he will put my card next to each.

That turns the office into an okay profit and a nice advertising location all in one.


----------

